# 2013 purchases



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey everyone, I looked back a few pages but did not see a thread like this. So, what did Guitars Canada followers purchase in 2013? 

I had an OK year. :smile-new:

Gibson LPJ & SGJ.









Gibson '57 reissue. 









'59 burst wannabe.









And a couple of Danocasters.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, I would say you had an"ok" year LOL Nice collection


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd be happy to have that collection by the time I retire (or die)!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I got my custom 22 in february from TGS. I bought my SR900 to play bass as a hired gun, bought a jazz bass off a member here, and bought a forum buddy's ibanez rg570 to help him out. 

For 2014 i want my unused gear to sell asap so I can have the artist V, and I just want to play more guitar.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

this past year i bought 2 guitars and 2 amps, but only kept one of each


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

2013 was the year of gear. I bought and sold more stuff this past year than any previous one. Of the stuff I got to keep for myself in 2013, the list was a PRS DGT that I bought from a forum member here, an Axe FX II, an Atomic FRFR cabinet, and an iMac with a set of KRK Rokits. The rest of it was all acquired as part of the trading game...

W.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

0 gear purchases
5 musical stuffs sold (the biggies were a 66 Vox Tonebender and an early Vox Clyde McCoy wah)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What I spent money is more like it. A refret and nut replacement on my '80 MIJ Epiphone Riviera. A used 1x10 Saxon Cab for a used Ragin' Cajun I bought Earlier in the year. A Danelectro chorus pedal. A joyo power supply 2. I'm fairly sure I bought the Fender Super Champ X2 in late 2012.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> What I spent money is more like it. A refret and nut replacement on my '80 MIJ Epiphone Riviera. A used 1x10 Saxon Cab for a used Ragin' Cajun I bought Earlier in the year. A Danelectro chorus pedal. A joyo power supply 2. I'm fairly sure I bought the Fender Super Champ X2 in late 2012.


I also bought a pedalboard, reverb and two delays plus had a gc'er make me a pedal.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Lots of stuff came & went last year, so I'll only list gear that crossed my threshold in 2013. 

Guess I'll start with what didn't stick around (will post pics if I have 'em).


Fender EJ Strat








Gibson "Shanks" Collector's Choice LP















'08 Gibson USA Firebird V








'08 Gibson USA LP Standard








'87 Fender MIJ 50s RI Strat

'73 Fender hardtail Strat (sounded incredible but the neck was just too small)


'66 Fender Vibro Champ








Clark Beaufort 5E3 (2nd time owning that amp, absolutely deadly but too loud for the condo)


Dunlop Octavia & Fuzz Face (red), BOSS Blues Driver



I'm sure there was more, but that's what comes to mind right now. And now on to what came in & is still here:


'06 Gibson R7 Black Beauty

Fender CS "Wildwood 10" 59 Relic Strat, Inca Silver w/ brazzy board
View attachment 6706









Suhr Custom S, chambered ash body, Fender 54 pups installed

'91 Gibson USA SG/LP Custom (2nd time owning this particular guitar)























'69 Marshall 20W Tremelo head

'72 Traynor YGM-2 112 combo

Vox AC4 head


Marshall 1974CX 112 (18W extension cab) loaded w/ aged G12M20

Stage Craft 112 cab loaded w/ Tone Tubby Red Alnico

Voltage 212 loaded w/ Celestion Alnico Blue & Gold


EP booster, Catalinbread RAH & DLS, Fulltone OCD, Dunlop Hendrix Fuzz Face, MXR EVH Flanger

And I finally got a pedal board to organize them.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> this past year i bought 2 guitars and 2 amps, but only kept one of each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Fiesta red Cheezy? That is the only color i'm missing in my modest collection and been looking for one of those for the past 2 years. Congrats. What is it, USA, MIM, Partscaster. MIJ ?


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

2013 brought me my first Les Paul. I bought the Studio in February and the Traditional during L&M's Gibson month sale in April. I also picked up the American Special Strat in April, got it during Fenders Spring Break sale. I picked up a Mustang II amp and a Orange Crush 12L amp so I didn't have to lug my heavy ones up and down the stairs or to a buddies house to practice anymore.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

O.K. dont want to be left out so here goes.
FSR Seafoam Strat, matching headstock going to my grandaughter when i leave this world.
MIJ sunburst 67 re-issue, beautifull playing and sounding instrumnet.
ProTone Korean Strat 96-98 model, beautifull color.
Shell Pink MIM Strat, again beautifull color.
And the one that i really got screwed on, Indo made Strat that I thought was a USA and lost a lot of money on.

Thats about it for guitars only. Picked up a lot of p.a gear and a few pedals.
Cant seem to post the FSR Seafoam green or the Indo piece of crap.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I ended up selling a lot more than I bought in 2013 but did buy this just before the clock rolled over into 2014:

Fender FSR American Deluxe in Aztec Gold









Pedal-wise I picked up the following:
Catalinbread dirty little secret
Dunlop Fuzzface Mini

Pretty quiet year for me gear wise.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Gear wise the only thing I really got was the a Trombetta mini bone fuzz pedal (well that and my Ed King V pick :0) ). I did purchase quite a few Truefire lessons - trying to learn slide and improve my chops in general.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, for me it was a HUGE year of acquisitions. It wasn't planned, it just sorta turned out that way. A lot more came in than went out.
Though I purchased the kit late 2012, I finished up my TriWatt early 2103.


By the same token, though I didn't finish it until Jan.4, I had all my parts in hand and progress was well underway on my AX84-SEL amp.


Sticking with the amp theme, a Jet City JC22H and 2 (cheap!) Marshalls, a JCM900 MkIII and a DSL50.


Guitars wise, I don't even have pics of my MIJ EVH Wolfgang Special. The big news was a pair of Les Paul Standards - a 1973 (really a Deluxe special ordered with factory humbuckers, which comes with a 'Standard' TRC)


And it's 40 yr younger relative, a 2013.


I said goodbye to a couple of long-serving #1 guitars, a 1993 G&L S-500 that I had bought new


And a AV RI '62, which had been number one for several years.


Many pedals came and went, it was 'the year of the overdrive' for me. Lots of experimenting looking for the right one (or 2, or 3) to push already well overdriven amps. Standouts were a Boss SD-1 (I know, why did it take me over 20 years to discover this?) and a TC Spark Booster (the full size one), which is an incredible overdrive - try one!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice! Thats awesome!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The highlight for me was receiving this MotorAve BelAire. Killer guitar and definitely a keeper.



Also picked up a Swart STR Tremelo amp early in 2013...great little amp, but I don't have a picture handy.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful Guy's !

Those Guitars are Awesome looking !


For myself , I ordered a 2013 VOS Gibson Goldtop Darkback Les Paul ,
I tried one in Guelph while I was working and my heart just stopped beating !
They changed the pickups and no more truss rod condom and it weighs only 8.14 pds,
they also inhence the Gold with a deeper rich greenish color and the tone is amazing !

Louis


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Lot's of great gear so far. Here's my list... scary when I start adding it up, unfortunately the camera battery is completely dead.

Gibson Les Paul Studio Fireburst
Gibson Melody Maker - single coil model
Gibson Advanced Jumbo
Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio
Fishman Loudbox Mini
Shure SM58 x 2
Shure SM57
MXR Supercomp
TC Electronic Flashback
Fulltone OCD
Peterson Stroboclip


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I started of last January by building my first Partscaster. Summertime got me a 2012 ES339 Black Royale and later my first used guitar a 1999 Epiphone Les Paul 56 Gold Top Reissue. Fall I found a used Lanaki Baritone ukulele. Just before Christmas I found a 2000 Epiphone Flamekat and the next day I got a used 2012 Epiphone Wildkat Black Royale.

In one year I doubled my inventory of the previous 11yrs.

Hi my name is notjoeaverage and I suffer from GAS.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim Plains said:


> Hey everyone, I looked back a few pages but did not see a thread like this. So, what did Guitars Canada followers purchase in 2013?
> 
> I had an OK year. :smile-new:





marcos said:


> Yeah, I would say you had an"ok" year LOL Nice collection


That's what I was thinking.

Well no new guitars or amps for me last year, but other than picks & strings I bought the two Dano pedals I posted recently--the Fab Chorus & the Fish & Chips EQ.

















I also got a couple of plugs that don't have cable between them to connect some pedals that have the input & output on the sides, so not ones to use with these pedals.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

2013 was not a good year for me healthwise and I had to curtail my income and therefore my purchases - boy that hurts. I will do my best to live vicariously through my GC mates and imagine that I'm buying right along with you though.

Early in the year I did manage to pick this baby up. This baby was so not what I was looking for - but she is amazing. I urge everyone to try out a J-165 at some point - the shorter scale, maple body, and small waist make for an incredibly friendly and different acoustic. She is my joy of 2013.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> 2013 was not a good year for me healthwise and I had to curtail my income and therefore my purchases - boy that hurts. I will do my best to live vicariously through my GC mates and imagine that I'm buying right along with you though.
> 
> Early in the year I did manage to pick this baby up. This baby was so not what I was looking for - but she is amazing. I urge everyone to try out a J-165 at some point - the shorter scale, maple body, and small waist make for an incredibly friendly and different acoustic. She is my joy of 2013.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better. Very nice acoustic Just what the doctor ordered. Congrtas


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My purchases were restricted to a Korg Monotron Delay, an Eminence speaker, and an Epi Wilshire Reissue body/neck that Sulphur helped me finish with a pair of Duncan P-Rails. Apart from that, it was just buying parts for stuff. Come to think of it, I'm not sure I even bought any pedals. Haven't been to Steve's in a few years, and when I visited Umanov's and Rudy's in NYC, all I came away with was a set of strings. I don't know where the rest of you find that sort of cash.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I bought a Guild Starfire out of the FS Emporium. Great guitar, love it so far.
Bought a PRS DGT and traded it for a Telecaster, best move I did in a long time! Why? 'cause I play and enjoy the damn thing. The PRS was way too bling bling for me. A great guitar but not for me.

As usual, bought a bunch of pedals, sold a bunch too. Never satisfied...
Working on a purge since I prefer to play than collect (will have to work hard on me this year!!!).


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I don't know where the rest of you find that sort of cash.


It's amazing how much more disposable income I have now that I don't have a wife around to waste money on shoes & purses ("Look honey, I just saved you $50 by buying this 15th pair of black pumps on sale. I didn't spend $100 I didn't need to, I saved you $50! Aren't you happy that I save you all this money?").

With the exception of an unexpected bonus last X-Mas that was wisely spent on a killer (used, of course) R7 Black Beauty, I rarely ever open my wallet these days. Not much luck selling these days, so lots of wheeling & dealing, but most of the new gear is from trades.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

marcos said:


> Is that Fiesta red Cheezy? That is the only color i'm missing in my modest collection and been looking for one of those for the past 2 years. Congrats. What is it, USA, MIM, Partscaster. MIJ ?



it's on '06 am std. i think it might be fiesta red, the dakota red i see online seems darker than my guitar, although irl my guitar is slightly darker than the pic shows. either way, it's a cool guitar, i like it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Earlier in the year, I picked up an LP Special double-cut and then an LP Special out of the forum.
At the end of the year, I got my Fano off of Charles @ Electric Mojo.

Some pedals, mostly on a delay kick and some fuzz, of course.
As Mark mentioned above, I traded a set of PRails for a sweet delay that he made.

A few other trades, so a fairly slack year. 8)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> My purchases were restricted to a Korg Monotron Delay, an Eminence speaker, and an Epi Wilshire Reissue body/neck that Sulphur helped me finish with a pair of Duncan P-Rails. Apart from that, it was just buying parts for stuff. Come to think of it, I'm not sure I even bought any pedals. Haven't been to Steve's in a few years, and when I visited Umanov's and Rudy's in NYC, all I came away with was a set of strings. I don't know where the rest of you find that sort of cash.


I guarantee you spent more than I did in 2013, given your list.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

3 guitars I don't have pics of and I'm not going to mention pedals. This is what I have in photobucket:

new head, cabs, and guitar this year:



Bought this from cosmo (looking to trade it, btw):



This was a Jarrell prototype:



I also acquired two more Ibanezs (one from the 80's and a new one for my son), a shit bass for my son, and a peavey guitar (that I'd like to sell or trade - when I get a chance).


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a lot of things come and go this year.
Godin Icon
Vox tb35c1 (Now gone)










Fender MIJ Bass VI









Fuchs Verberator
Deluxe Big Muff
Boss DF-2
Empress Fuzz
Empress Tape delay
Arcane analog Anniversary OC139 treble Booster
Loop master switcher
Fulltone Choral Flange (Now gone)









not pictured:

Fender Bassman RI (Now gone)
Marshall Class 5
Diamond Halo Chorus
OLC SLOW gear kit (Still not finished being built)
Xotic BB-MB
Early NYC Big Muff RI


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

adcandour said:


> 3 guitars I don't have pics of and I'm not going to mention pedals. This is what I have in photobucket:
> 
> new head, cabs, and guitar this year:
> 
> ...


Wow, that Orange amp set-up is fantastic. Best looking stack with that head ( 13 ?) Congrats.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

marcos said:


> Wow, that Orange amp set-up is fantastic. Best looking stack with that head ( 13 ?) Congrats.


Thanks. I was nervous committing to that color without seeing it all together, but it ended up looking great (and sounding amazing).

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

No guitars this year but I did finally assemble a make shift pedal board and got a new amp.
Pedal I got this year are;

MXR 78' custom badass distortion
MXR phase 90
Dunlop original cry baby
T.C. electronics Ditto Looper

And picked up a Fender 65 deluxe reverb re-issue over the black friday sales.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

/13 makes awesome stuff! tween that and whatever that guitar is i bet you have really nice tone.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Amps:
50th anniversary Traynor YBA-1 Tribute
Rivera Clubster Royale
Mack Gem

Guitar:
Ibanez GB10 

Pedals:
Diamond Compressor
Strymon El Capistan
Fultone OCD Ver 3
Empress Vintage Modified Super Delay
TC Electronics HOF mini
TC Electronics Ditto
TC Electronics Spark Booster
CMOS Driver
Palmer Pocket Amp

Photos of the main purchases:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Amps:
> 50th anniversary Traynor YBA-1 Tribute
> Rivera Clubster Royale
> 
> ...



Sweet set-up my friend. very nice indeed. Congrats,


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I didn't buy much...4 guitars...sold one, traded one for a bass and kept two. Sold a few that I had for a while but still have 21 or something like that.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

It's good to reflect on the year that was. Some back and forth...

A 2010 Traditional (now gone)







A 2011 Traditional Faded (my keeper for now)







A 1992 Epiphone Sheraton







A 2007 FSR Natural Ash Tele (kept) and a 94 pro jr (sold)







A Fender FSR Deluxe Reverb RI (gonzo)







A 2008 Traynor YGM-3 Reissue







A Boothill Champ 5F1 clone bought from a forum member








Also an Irish Bouzouki (no photos). Those were the main items.
Edit- Not sure why the sherri is there twice, I likely did something dumb.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Sweet set-up my friend. very nice indeed. Congrats,


Thanks Marc! And I knew I have forgotten something, I also got a Yamaha mixer from Marc!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought a used Mesa Express 5:25 10" amp in June. I sold a Fulltone SupaTrem and bought a Catalinbread Semaphore to replace it. I sold my 2007 Gibson Les Paul Standard. Finally, I bought new monitors for my home studio: Eve Audio SC204 and three (expensive but great) FabFilter plugins.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Lots of stuff came & went last year, so I'll only list gear that crossed my threshold in 2013.
> 
> Guess I'll start with what didn't stick around (will post pics if I have 'em).
> 
> ...



What is the Shank thing ??

How does she sounds ?

louis


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

Picked up a JDrive late in the summer, traded 1:1 for my Walrus Voyager. Otherwise, this year I built cables. Oh - I got a new chip for my Timmy from mhammer...he didn't let me give him money for it though...does that qualify as a purchase?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Louis said:


> What is the Shank thing ??
> 
> How does she sounds ?
> 
> louis


The Shanks is one of the Collector's Choice Les Pauls. It's based on a '60 that has some '59 features, notably the neck. It played incredibly well & sits in Jimmy Page territory: thinner, dry tone, very Teleish when you roll back the volume(FWIW the A3 Custom Buckers are well under 8k). It was between that & a Bloomfield but I decided to keep the Bloom for sentimental reasons (it was a 40th b-day present to moi).


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> The Shanks is one of the Collector's Choice Les Pauls. It's based on a '60 that has some '59 features, notably the neck. It played incredibly well & sits in Jimmy Page territory: thinner, dry tone, very Teleish when you roll back the volume(FWIW the A3 Custom Buckers are well under 8k). It was between that & a Bloomfield but I decided to keep the Bloom for sentimental reasons (it was a 40th b-day present to moi).


Beutiful !!!

I see from the picture that it's aged a bit ??
not s Murphy job ?

Lou


----------

